# Shower Liner And Tub



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

I know this has probably been talked through before but I will ask what everyone else is doing about this again. Is the tub and shower liner suppose to have calk around it? I have never noticed water coming out under the wall but maybe water is going somewhere. Maybe the tub has a flange on it that fits under the liner so calk is not needed. It seems funny that Keystone calks the countertop in the kitchen but not around the tub...sooo maybe it is not necessary. What have others found out about this?


----------



## qgallo (Jul 2, 2005)

There is a flange that goes around the tub, so no need in chalking it.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

yeah this was covered in depth a few weeks ago...

do not caulk -- it is caulk free in order to allow it to breath and remove condensation... (air flow)


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Caulk the TOP of the tub surround (where your head is), not the bottom.

Randy


----------



## GenesRUs (Oct 11, 2004)

I've heard the "no need to caulk" answer before, and I'm sure you all know better. But, the cracks at the top of the shower wall, and where the tub and shower wall meet just drive me crazy!! Cracks need caulk!!! Remember, nature abhors a vacuum.

Okay, okay, I'll keep my grubby little caulking gun away, but the cracks don't look good.

Oh, and we have had water leak from underneath the tub and the wall between the tub and kitchen area. Not a lot or very often, but enough to make me think caulking is a good idea.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I am in the NO caulk boat. At least for the surround. The pleated shower curtain is well caulked.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Our shower surround came pre-caulked around the top, not the bottom. The job was not done to my liking, so I removed the factory / dealer caulk and reapplied. This way I prevent water from getting behind the surround from the top, but allow any water that does get behind somehow to drain out.

Randy


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Just say no.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Mine's caulked.



> Oh, and we have had water leak from underneath the tub and the wall between the tub and kitchen area. Not a lot or very often, but enough to make me think caulking is a good idea.


I also had a leak coming out from under the tub. I found that the top of the faucet wasn't caulked and water was getting behind there and onto the floor. A little caulk solved that problem. Could also be a loose fitting.

Mike


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I caulked around the bottom...I couln't help it...really








I figured I have the vent in the bathroom pointing 
toward the shower and the sky light is over the tub. 
My thought is even if a little water gets behind the surround
it will dry up quickly because of the fan and the sun coming 
in through the sky light...









MaeJae sunny


----------



## GenesRUs (Oct 11, 2004)

I'll check my faucet. Thanks Camping479!


----------



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the advice....I think it's "Not to Calk". Now does anyone know how to stop the Shower wand from leaking when the little on off thingey on the wand is turned off. It has always done this and it does get a bit irritating because if there is ever any water that finds it's way out of the shower it is because of that.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I removed the hose from the middle holder and lay the showerhead on the floor of the tub when it's in the off position. Also avoids getting hit with that blast of cold water.

Mike


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

camping479 said:


> I removed the hose from the middle holder and lay the showerhead on the floor of the tub when it's in the off position. Also avoids getting hit with that blast of cold water.
> 
> Mike
> [snapback]49105[/snapback]​


 I do the same thing...made the notch mod in the hanger so you can get the hose out....and lay it on the floor. Also I put a shower screen in. Now there is NO water leakage from the tub.
















Steve


----------

